# Hindemith - String Quartet 4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

After days of listening to Hindemith's excellent 4th quartet, I can say I've enjoyed all performances of the piece by a variety of performers for different reasons. I enjoyed the abrasive, hard-edged playing of the *Kocians*, the vitality of the *Juilliards*and the lovely tone of the *Pacificas*. The *Danish* were excellent, the *Brandis* a little slow but well-realised and the* Fine Arts* very classy but one recording has really caught my ear (so much that I got the set).

The *Amar Quartet* just absolutely stole the show for me. Their playing is superb, their choices spot on and the recording just sublime. Before I came to this SQ I'd never heard it but now I'm listening to all of Hindemith's quartets one after the other.

Incidentally heres a video of a rather poorly recorded effort.


----------

